
People in richer societies cry more - friendly_chap
https://www.1843magazine.com/features/the-luxury-of-tears
======
throwaway13337
It's quite an interesting topic. Unfortunately the article meanders slowly
through some interesting examples in a long-winded style.

The conclusion of the article and the title is a bit puzzling as it briefly
mentions only one dutch study that concluded that people in the north and the
west (richer countries) tend to cry more. Even though the research was about
_reporting_ to cry more.

Emotional people might not feel like reporting that they cry maybe?

It's just not explored.

~~~
DKnoll
Two other potential influences I thought of:

1\. Self report of crying might be reduced by those in more hostile
environments as they are conditioned not to show weakness.

2\. The behaviour of crying is learned as a way to get support from
others(this is not fact, just speculating). If that support never comes,
crying would not be reinforced.

------
hackney
Apparently this study was done somewhere in some dystopia wherein war does not
exist. How quaint.

------
ralusek
[http://i.imgur.com/8vvobek.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/8vvobek.jpg)

~~~
xufi
I was waiting for someone to use that meme. Thanks freind.

~~~
nsgi
This is not Reddit.

